# help



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

does a python work up stairs? I want to put a tank in y basement but the python would have to be able to do its job working up a flight of stairs


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

You can fill it, but not take water out. There is a law of physics called gravity working against you here. You would need to pump it up the stairs.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Not fair!........


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of python are you looking at?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

better? I am looking at any device that helps me get water from point A to point B


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I dont get it


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

stupid comment deleted.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Try to use stone instead of wood in my experience. You can get broken slate cheap enough. Just stagger it like a waterfall.

Just watch out for jagged edges.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

nooo i still need to walk up and down the stairs hahah....maybe I just need a big ass pump to do the emptying part


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

No drain in the basement? Easy enough to siphon.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pick up one of those pump from Ridder for $40. 22 ft head, that will be two flights of stairs. Hoses at each end and it waste no precious water 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...28/fs-early-spring-cleaning-13416/#post119409


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Try to use stone instead of wood in my experience. You can get broken slate cheap enough. Just stagger it like a waterfall.
> 
> Just watch out for jagged edges.


 She wants to make water run uphill from the basement to the next floor up.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The only way to get the water upstairs is with a pump as GKLAW says get one of the pumps from Ridder for $40 problem solved.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> No drain in the basement? Easy enough to siphon.


no drain in the part of the basement someone doesnt rent... and my mom wont let me bug the tenant every time I need to do a water change


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> The only way to get the water upstairs is with a pump as GKLAW says get one of the pumps from Ridder for $40 problem solved.


I will look at his post


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I'l concur, go with a pump. 
Just be sure to by it at a place where they'l let to exchange it if it's not powerful enough to generate enough head pressure.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Fish Whisper said:


> I'l concur, go with a pump.
> Just be sure to by it at a place where they'l let to exchange it if it's not powerful enough to generate enough head pressure.


princess auto (aka the candy store)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Bri. how high will your tank be and is there a window that opens close by. . the other thing is there an outdoor tap you could use to drain the tank?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you get one of those pumps itd be pretty awesome cuz you could also do what ninez does and use a large barrel which youd be able to keep in your basement i think he can get them for you, you can age the water in the barrel for a day with an airstone and heater and whatever you use to buffer your water and then when u do water changes the next day u can use the pump to empty the tanks and then to fill them from the barrel - no cloudy water or fluctuating hardness from buffering at water change time its all perfectly dissolved and at the right temperature and aerated.


----------

